# Tom Gordon is the man



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good. Looking forward to seeing the progress updates.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

wow the boat looks new. has the inside been painted yet or is that what you plan on doing next? also what are you going to do to the decks?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It must have been hard driving away knowing what Tom can do to finish her off...the anticipation of going back to Isla to complete the project at a later date would kill me! Skiff looks great.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool project, man. Great start, looking good! I agree, Tom is the man. He was very helpful in my search for a Waterman even though I didn't buy it through him. He gave me lots of valuable input and advice. Good luck with your project.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Net 30 your right I wanted in the worst way to hand him the skiff and say finish it. But thankfully he doesn't take credit cards. He told me if I sanded the decks, especially in the grooves for the hatches, and I removed all of the paint down to the gel he would give me a much better price. So I bought a sander and I am getting ready to buy some stock in sand paper manufacturing companies. Hopefully I will be able to have the decks done at the latest next fall. I also want to add a console and steering as soon as possible. I found a nice cheap console from craigslist now I have to save and get the baystar steering kit. Just have to keep searching craigslist for parts.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Nice looking boat.
> 
> I have a 2002 with a 90 2s and am looking at adding a Power Pole. According to PP I can fit it over my 9" tabs at the 4" minimum mounting height. With those 12" tabs you may not have enough room on the transom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good. Where did you get the retro dolphin stickers? 

What's the beam? Maybe it's just the photo but it looks smaller than 6'. I would try to find the lightest engine possible in the 40-50 range. I have 12x12 tabs and the power pole fits.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have 12x12 tabs and the power pole fits.


Got any pics of the power pole install?

The pics of your TM install helped a lot. thanks.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I just measured and actually I have 12x9 tabs but even with 12x12 it would work. I can email photos so I don't derail this thread.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Tom dose some nice work. if it wasn't for the banks closing before I was out of work i would of had this skiff. i would have loved to do all the work my self. oh well, at least someone else is, and it's coming out great.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

What brand and color is the paint? Nice job!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

CasaCola the beam is six feet but not at the water line. The paint is Awlgrip guide green. I have some more photos up soon, I'm sanding the floor clean right now and waiting for my console to come in.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good. Where did you get the retro decals?


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> .  The paint is Awlgrip guide green.  .



For some reason, I can't find "Guide Green" in any of the Awlgrip literature. The closest I see is their Sea Foam. Is that the same color? I really like it!


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I looked yesterday too. I am pretty sure it used to be there. Maybe they discontinued that color. It is pretty!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like seafoam green


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking good man, I need to find some of those Dolphin decals as well, probably could get a local fastsigns to make them as long as they had the logo image. Seems like they can make about anything. Gotta love a super skiff!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry for the slow reply I haven't been on the forum in a little while.  The color is sea foam sorry I thought it was guide green but I was wrong.  I got the decals at Islamarine, Tom has the templates to make them.  

Well I bought some new tools and started sanding.









After thirty mins with 40 grit this is all I got off. 









So I decided to switch to something stronger.  









and got this far 30 min later.








luckily I found the hole for the steering.

The paint on this floor has got to be 1/4 inch thick.  This is going to take some serious elbow grease. Side angle of the paint. 









So rather than sand I took her out fishing today.  Man was it windy.  My girlfriend went with me and I spent a good part of the day trying to get her hooked up, it was a blast the weather is starting to warm and spring is coming.  Next the console and the poling platform.  Some fishing pics. 
















Her Trout. 








Glades Haven


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

With paint that thick, I would do it my self or have someone sandblast it


----------

